# Rocket Giotto Evoluzione V2 or Rapha Rocket Giotto?



## cooperman52

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum and about to upgrade from a 10 year old Gaggia Classic to a Rocket Giotto (ideally before Christmas). Does anyone know if there is a difference between the Rocket Giotto Evoluzione V2 and Rapha Rocket Giotto? It seems the should be the same but I can't understand why the Rapha only has one pressure gauge?

Any help much appreciated!

Cheers

Neil


----------



## forzajuve

As far as I know the Rapha is the Classic model, so below the Evo and Premium Plus. Price wise it is about the same as the Evo so. to good value. Not sure if they even make it anymore anyway?


----------



## Daren

Hi cooperman

The Rapha Rocket is a limited edition machine made for the Rapha cycle team. I assume your a cycle nut? (nothing wrong in that... I'm one!) If it's got one dial then I think it's a tank reservoir only version and cannot be plumbed in and will have a vibration pump.

If its got 2 dials then it's likely to be the machine with the option to plumb and/or be tank fed. It'll also have the (some say more desirable and superior) rotary pump.

You should ask yourself if your going to plumb it in and how much of a bike nut are you?

When you come to sell I imagine a well looked after Rapha badged machine may resell easier? That said - your not going to struggle selling any well looked after Rocket.

If you have no interest in cycling save yourself some cash and get a non-Rapha badged Rocket. You will pay a premium for the limited edition Rapha badge.


----------



## cooperman52

forzajuve said:


> As far as I know the Rapha is the Classic model, so below the Evo and Premium Plus. Price wise it is about the same as the Evo so. to good value. Not sure if they even make it anymore anyway?


Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

I've heard from Rapha today (copied below) - the are still made but I didn't realise it was 'just' a Classic so I think I'll probably go for the Evo

"The machines are produced to order and our next production would be available for shipping around the 18th of December if we receive confirmation from you very soon! The price is EUR 1700.00 which includes delivery within the UK and Europe"


----------



## cooperman52

Hi Daren,

Thanks for our reply, very helpful - think I'll go Evo for the plumbing and rotary pump.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Mrboots2u

Will be a nice set up , what grinder you pairing it with .


----------



## Daren

Good choice (no bias from me







)

Are you a bike nut as well?


----------



## cooperman52

Kind of, live in the Lakes - so rude not to be really.

However, would rather have the best kit I can get than a Rapha badge.

No grinder as yet....(at risk of opening a can of worms) any recommendations?


----------



## Daren

What's your budget and do you have any limitations on size/ aesthetics? Do you mind if it's used or do you want new? (You'll get a lot more for your money buying used).

Your spending a decent amount of money on your machine so you should also be looking to spend a decent amount on your grinder.

The phrase "sh*t in / sh*t out" is very true when your feeding your espresso machine so don't scrimp on your grinder.


----------



## Fevmeister

ergh rapha condor sharp team are awful anway


----------



## big dan

Good choice! I just got a Giotto Evo 2 and i love it!! I paired it with a Eureka Mignon, mainly because of size restraints and it still performs well even with the small footprint.

If you want the whole Rocket Experience you could get the Rocket branded Mazzer grinder? Lots of chrome going on then!


----------



## Fevmeister

or a quamar m80e in brushed metal

that and an r58 dream set up!


----------



## Charliej

The Rocket branded Mazzer is a Mini-E in fancy dress, you can get a much better grinder if you're getting into the sort of money. Your best bet if not totally stuck to the idea of buying new is to talk to CoffeeChap and see what he has available in used commercial grinders, second hand these are excellent value for money and pretty much bombproof when used in the home as there is not much likelihood of using them as much as a coffee shop would.


----------



## Daren

Or get a refurbished Mazzer from Coffeechap in what ever colour you choose. As good as new and you save a few quid. I couldn't be happier with mine.


----------



## cooperman52

I've probably got £200-300 for a grinder, but with patience could get some more together if you think that won't cut it.

The problem buying used is that I wouldn't have the foggiest what to lookout for in terms of lemons!

No real limitations on size and or aesthetics, but if there's a small sexy one.......?


----------



## Charliej

cooperman52 said:


> I've probably got £200-300 for a grinder, but with patience could get some more together if you think that won't cut it.
> 
> The problem buying used is that I wouldn't have the foggiest what to lookout for in terms of lemons!
> 
> No real limitations on size and or aesthetics, but if there's a small sexy one.......?


THis is why we have suggested talking to Coffeechap, he buys then strips down, refurbs and services the grinders he sells, he can also if you need/want get them professionally resprayed in the colour of your choice. Buying a grinder from him is almost as good as buying a new one, but at a vastly reduced cost.


----------



## Daren

For the sort of money your talking about Neil I would send Coffeechap a private message. Your in Mazzer Superjolly territory. The machine he sold to me was better than new with the subtle home friendly modifications and I chose a cool colour. My wife gave it the thumbs up for appearance and I gave it the thumbs up for performance.

If you decide to upgrade at a later stage you will hardly loose any money at all.


----------



## cooperman52

Hi Daren,

Can you help please?

Had brief communication with coffeechap re grinders but his PM box is full. Do you know I can get this news to him?

Cheers

Neil


----------



## coffeechap

Will call in an hour neil


----------



## Daren

Boom! There's service for you!


----------



## ronsil

Sorry to crash your thread but I'm also having trouble PMing coffeechap. Dave that's the trouble with being so much in demand. Please empty your 'inbox'


----------



## coffeechap

Have done.......


----------



## cooperman52

Amazing!

Sadly I was out on our Xmas do so let the side down, more wine than coffee!

I'm good most of the weekend, but maybe not too early Saturday...


----------

